# Rocket R58 v2 leaking from drip tray



## modem7

Hey chaps,

I've just gotten a new Rocket R58 v2 delivered a couple of days ago, and I noticed that it's leaking from the drip tray (specifically from the bolt in the middle).

Here are some pictures of it:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/a8kchnu4d615gbd/kysSd_15Vx

It seems (to me at least), that the O-ring isn't large enough (shown by the gap in the bolt), and thus isn't doing it's job effectively.

I'm awaiting a reply from the distributor, but wondering if any of you peeps seen this thing happen before, and what a recommended fix would be!

Thanks in advance!

Alex


----------



## Glenn

Hi Alex

Perhaps some silicon then reseat the plug and let it harden

Should fix the issue temporarily and allow espresso extraction without fear of a flood


----------



## modem7

Glenn said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> Perhaps some silicon then reseat the plug and let it harden
> 
> Should fix the issue temporarily and allow espresso extraction without fear of a flood


I'll give that a try if I don't hear back from the distributor by Friday.

Currently have a couple of tea towels underneath the machine which isn't a biggie, but obviously not an aesthetically nor useful solution!


----------



## baconrolls

Mine looks the same (wonky) but not leaking. Silicone will fix temporarily, also might fix if tightened, but considering overall good build of Rocket it seems a bit Mickey Mouse!


----------



## El carajillo

Try replacing the existing washer with a 1/2 inch tap washer (available from B&Q or any DIY store) these are much harder rubber and provide a much better seal.


----------

